# On the bright side, he got the ice off……



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Brilliant.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100127/od_nm/us_germany_car


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was a very expensive defroster


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't know if I told this story before:

My grandfather was a very creative but very frugal guy. In the 60's when the paint on his car started to rust, rather than buy car primer paint, he used regular wall primer & "primed" the car on a sunny summer day. Well, my grandmother flipped out. Sooooo..he took paint thinner and took all the paint off.
Next day, he's at work (worked in machining or something at GE) and someone rushes in.."HEY! FRANK! you car's on fire!" Yep...the sun had ignited the paint thinner left in crevices. Burnt to a crisp.


----------

